# Opening Antelope



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I didn't know Avery had pronghorn dekes. oke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ccccrnr said:


> nice,
> 
> where were you and what did you use?


Harding County.... 243

And BL sorry man I had to REPRESENT. Plus, I didn't have alot of other camo for this.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice goat, :beer: how tall and what did he score?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Didn't score him yet, he is about 11 inches


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice goat, looks like he should go mid 70's or so.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

It measured 12 1/2"


----------

